# Another "Skin opinions please" thread



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

Hi folks. It's been exciting exploring my options for covers and skins. Posters here have been hugely helpful. I started out just wanting something solid or very subtle. So now I'm asking for your opinions on my 'finalists.' (Apologies if the images are too large, I dont have an image editor at home)

The first one is a NOKey from Invisible Defenders, the others are Decal Girl, except the last which is GelaSkin. I'm more focused on the fronts, since that is what I'll be looking at 95% of the time. And I dont need to match any other cover at this time. I just want something fairly subtle and not real distracting. (Altho I do love color and that's why the bottle one made the list)























































I think the buttons are too obvious and annoying in this one below. I wonder if it's because GelaSkins have bigger key holes?


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

I have the second one (match head ) on my K2. It's been on there since I got the K2 in Feb '09. It's a great design I love it.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

The very first one is my fave.  Especially since you are looking for subtle.


----------



## Holly (Mar 8, 2011)

I like the first one too.  It is not nearly as distracting as the others.  This coming from someone who has chosen to leave her kindle with just an Oberon.


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

I like #1 BUT I went with a lighter skin after using the graphite kindle and didn't like the lighter skin.   If you previously had a white kindle you might be OK with this.  Just something to consider.

My favorite of the group is #3.  I also like #7.


----------



## Lilith (Dec 25, 2010)

I love color too but some skins that I love as pictures just don't work as well on the Kindle, in my opinion.  I have the Van Gogh Almond Tree Blossoms on mine which I find soothing.
Anyway, of the ones you found, I love No. 3 and my next favorite is No. 5.
Good luck - it is so much fun to choose skins and covers!
Lilith


----------



## valleycat1 (Mar 15, 2011)

I like #2 & #3.  I would find the first one too distracting.  I think InvDef has similar designs in their nokey store, if you have the patience to search!


----------



## laurie_lu (May 10, 2010)

#1 or #3.  The others would drive me bonkers.


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

I like #1.


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

I like cold winter


----------



## MpwdMom (May 28, 2011)

What is #6?  I like that...it's not jarring to the eye, yet the buttons show up well.  The Nokey just turns me off.


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

maries said:


> I like #1 BUT I went with a lighter skin after using the graphite kindle and didn't like the lighter skin. If you previously had a white kindle you might be OK with this. Just something to consider.
> 
> My favorite of the group is #3. I also like #7.


Number One, the NOKey in soft gray, would be my first choice except for exactly what you point out. I"m not sure there's enough contrast between the skin and the screen. That is the only thing holding me back on that one.

My leanings are #1, #3 (the Milky Way), and #5 Cold Winter (trees with red leaves). I know #5 is not subtle but it really stands out as special.


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

Lilith said:


> I love color too but some skins that I love as pictures just don't work as well on the Kindle, in my opinion. I have the Van Gogh Almond Tree Blossoms on mine which I find soothing.
> Anyway, of the ones you found, I love No. 3 and my next favorite is No. 5.
> Good luck - it is so much fun to choose skins and covers!
> Lilith


I liked that Van Gogh as well!


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

mistyd107 said:


> I like cold winter


Me too, alot. I may end up using that one or the bottles for my iTouch.

And I still might go with it for my K. Looking at the front of the Kindle it wouldnt be as distracting (red leaves on dark background).


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

MpwdMom said:


> What is #6? I like that...it's not jarring to the eye, yet the buttons show up well. The Nokey just turns me off.


That is Decal Girl Constellation.

I lean heavily towards blue in most things.....


----------



## ireadbooks (Jan 11, 2011)

#3
It's plain and nondistracting with just a hint of color.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

maries said:


> I like #1 BUT I went with a lighter skin after using the graphite kindle and didn't like the lighter skin. If you previously had a white kindle you might be OK with this. Just something to consider.
> 
> My favorite of the group is #3. I also like #7.


Marie, I'm just the opposite, I really prefer the lighter skins. I still wish I had bought the white K3 from the beginning, and the next one I buy will be white if they offer it.


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

9MMare said:


> Me too, alot. I may end up using that one or the bottles for my iTouch.
> 
> And I still might go with it for my K. Looking at the front of the Kindle it wouldnt be as distracting (red leaves on dark background).


Cold winter was the last skin I had on my K2 and I loved it. I didn't find it distracting at all


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

*sigh*

I am totally stuck between 1, 3, and 5 (the gray NOKey, the Milky Way, and Cold Winter (blue with trees/red leaves).


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

Maybe Decalgirl will have a BOGO soon and you could get 3 & 5 and not need to decide other than which one to use first.


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

they have said a sale IS coming on their facebook pg


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

mistyd107 said:


> they have said a sale IS coming on their facebook pg


I just saw the thread...I have til Monday to decide!

It's now between 3 and 5....the Milky Way and Cold Winter. I may go with MW for my Kindle and CW for my iTouch, since they're having a sale.


----------



## CherryHeart (Mar 14, 2011)

I have #5, Cold Winter, on mine. I am absolutely in love with it. Even though I have an oberon cover, I take it out often and sometimes just flip it over to look at the back. I don't find it distracting at all while I am reading, but do enjoy looking at it if I haven't had my kindle out of the oberon in a day or two.


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

9MMare said:


> I just saw the thread...I have til Monday to decide!
> 
> It's now between 3 and 5....the Milky Way and Cold Winter. I may go with MW for my Kindle and CW for my iTouch, since they're having a sale.


I like them both but probably like the Milky Way a little more.


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

Thank you all so much for your opinions

I just ordered #3, Milky Way (matte finish)....with the Decal Girl 30% July 4th offer.

The deciding factor between that and Cold Winter, #5, was that in public, MW would attract less attention, be less visible in public. And I prefer not to draw attention to myself (sorry Amazon). But it was a very hard decision!


----------



## Lyndl (Apr 2, 2010)

Nice choice...  I like the blues as well so I might have gone for that, but #6 was my fave.


----------



## ireadbooks (Jan 11, 2011)

I see my choice won you over  

Great decision. And you chose it for the same reason I would've. 
Enjoy and post pics if you can when you receive it.


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

ireadbooks said:


> I see my choice won you over
> 
> Great decision. And you chose it for the same reason I would've.
> Enjoy and post pics if you can when you receive it.


He he! And it just came! It's beautiful!

Now I need tips on putting it on properly.


----------

